# Anyone in Middleton MA area



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Not sure if this is in the right spot but my customers son who lives in Middleton is looking for some one to plow his driveway he said a basic flat square driveway. his name is Mark his Number is 978 304 0301 if some one is looking for another account please give him a call . this is something that is to far for me to handle. thanx.


----------

